
Plasma Speaker by StudentRND - davidedicillo
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/studentrnd/plasma-speaker?ref=category
======
jc4p
Why did the last few minutes of the video still have an audio soundtrack while
playing with the plasma speaker? I want to hear the noises coming out of that,
not the background audio.

~~~
Chirono
That /was/ coming from the plasma speaker.

------
amatus
Compare this to an existing product:
<http://www.plasmatweeter.de/acapella.htm>

One drawback is the production of ozone. You wouldn't want to run this sort of
thing for several hours in a closed room.

------
Pyrodogg
It would be nice to see more of what they envision the actual speaker case to
be. The effect is definitely impressive but seeing the arc, on a stand in a
lab isn't as fulfilling as having an idea of the actual product they're going
to build with it.

------
iwwr
Here's a bigger brother of that speaker:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEeWtBAE5LY>

~~~
Pyrodogg
And the supper big daddy:

ArcAttack <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJqoRaphiEk>

------
rorrr
1) 30,000 volts - what can possibly go wrong?

2) Other than being sort of a cool gimmick, what's the point? It's not that
good at playing music. It's not that great at visualizing music - I can do
much better with Raspberry Pi running some WinAmp plugins.

~~~
iwwr
30KV, but low amps, using the same power as a speaker of similar size.

It's actually a pretty good speaker, as it contains no moving parts. The
disadvantage is not being very good for indoor spaces, since electric arcs
generate ozone.

~~~
rorrr
Except that your regular speaker doesn't have live wires sticking out.

 _> It's actually a pretty good speaker, as it contains no moving parts_

That's a strange qualification for a "good speaker". Reliable, maybe. Good - I
don't know, but it sounded like crap in that video (maybe just a bad
recording).

~~~
andor
_That's a strange qualification for a "good speaker". Reliable, maybe. Good -
I don't know, but it sounded like crap in that video (maybe just a bad
recording)._

Less mass to move means less inertia. For precise playback of high
frequencies, this is what you want. So having no moving parts in a _tweeter_
is a great start. As a next step, one could figure out how to reduce the
distortion that makes it "sound like crap".

